

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi Launches Swachh Bharat(Clean India)campaign - important
http://www.financialexpress.com/news/swachchh-bharat-abhiyan-kicks-off-today-10-key-facts/1294880

======
nitishshah
alone a prime minister cannot do anything if we people don't volunteer , I and
some of my friend decide to volunteer and we are trying to educate are
neighbour not to throw solid waste on road instead collect it in a bag and
wait for municipality to collect the bag from you..

~~~
important
That's correct, the citizens must also involve in such campaigns.

An Indian research institute - CIFT did a simple hack to help fisherman
understand the importance of hygiene. You can find more @
[http://210.212.228.207/handle/123456789/990](http://210.212.228.207/handle/123456789/990).

This is just one of an example, there could be more out there which other
communities / countries have implemented.

